# overnight in stranraer



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all, need to find an over night beside or close to ferry in Stranraer. Anyone know anywhere which would be ok for 1 night with children?
thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good wild camping in that area. Nearest is a layby on the coast road just beyond Stranraer on A75 on the way to Cairnryan, we often stay there when using ferries although it is a bit noisy. Also the harbour at Ballintrae village is nice, just a few miles further on towards Ayr. Park on the grass just before the harbour. Regards, Alan.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, depends where you are coming from, if from the north coming down the A77 the layby at Cairnryan is fine apart from close to the road. In Stranraer itself near Stena opposite Tesco car park is another car park which you can park at the back of which is next to the ferry car park,also the long stay car park next to Agnew Park has a height barrier but you can drive round the side of it and is a bit quieter.
If coming from the south along the A75 look on the map about 10 miles before Stranraer there is a village called Glenluce , ignore the first entrance and turn left at the second entrance away from the village , I think its signposted Stairhaven , approx 2/3 miles along the single track road you will see a car park on the right hand side which has toilet facilities and is beside the sea and is absolutely perfect for an overnight stay.
Hope this helps
Derek


----------



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with the Stairhaven reccomendation! Lots of MHs park at Girvan, just as you leave Girvan heading south on the A77 there is a large car park on the right.


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, Why not support the local cl sites in and around that area, there are some really nice ones ie Greenhouse loch springs to mind having stopped there one night before ferry departure and only minuets from the ferry port

Regards David.


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

*ta*

thanks everyone thats really helpful.

i know why i love mh facts. :lol:


----------

